# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  καλησπέρα σας

## voxpaine

Καλησπέρα λέγομαι Δημήτρης, είμαι από Σπάρτη και πρόσφατα απέκτησα νέο καναρίνι, γενικά καναρίνι για κατοικίδιο στο σπίτι έχουμε αρκετά χρόνια αλλά δυστυχώς ποτέ δεν καταφέραμε να κρατήσουμε κάποιο για πάρα πολλά, λόγω μάλλον της έλλειψης γνώσεων.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλημέρα Δημήτρη καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας, εδώ είμαστε να σου δώσουμε ότι συμβουλή χρειάζεσαι!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας . Διάβασε μερικά πράγματα από τα θέματα που σε ενδιαφέρουν και έπειτα ότι δεν έχεις καταλάβει ή χρειάζεσαι κάποια διευκρίνηση , ρώτα. Μην ξεκινήσεις λάθος κάνοντας τον ξερόλα , όλοι μαθαίνουμε καθημερινά . Τα κανάρια δεν ζουν πάρα πολλά χρόνια ούτως ή άλλως , έτσι θα μάθεις όσα χρόνια του έχει να ζήσει να τα ζήσει χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα και κυρίως να μην σου μείνει κάποια ιδέα πως εσύ το ξέβγαλες με τις αλχημείες σου. Καλή συνέχεια φίλε μου.

----------

